# [Risolto] Gaim: futuro per il protocollo MSN?

## luigi.malago

Ciao a tutti,

ho installato l'ultima versione di gaim disponibile in portage, la 2.0.0_beta6

e come immensa sopresa noto che il protocollo di MSN sembra non più supportato.

ho provato a installare la versione precedente, ma non capisco come mai, ancora non trovo il protocollo di MSN tra la lista dei possibili..

Sono finito sul sito ed ecco cosa ho trovato:

http://gaim.sourceforge.net/msn.php

Poi ho cercato sui forum, e ho trovato che ora esiste una flag per aggiungere il protocollo di MSN (flag= msn) ora tutto funziona come prima

Tornando alla decisione che verrò presa da gaim e dagli altri client, se la scelta sarà confermata, 

immagino una situazione abbastanza preoccupante: Il 95% della mia contact list (e immagino di non essere l'unico) usa msn da windows..

Voi sapete qualcosa della politica che intenderanno seguire gli altri client (kopete, amsn, ecc ecc)

Dovremmo aspettarci che tutti gli amici su MSN cambino protocollo per venire incontro alle nostre stranezze (in quanto usiamo linux?  :Smile: 

grazie,

LuigiLast edited by luigi.malago on Tue Jan 23, 2007 10:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

 *luigi.malago wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sono finito sul sito ed ecco cosa ho trovato:
> 
> http://gaim.sourceforge.net/msn.php
> ...

 

non sono ferratissimo sull'argomento. Ma hai letto la data di quell'articolo?

----------

## Onip

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Ma hai letto la data di quell'articolo?

 

Effettivamente l'articolo è abbastanza vecchio e il pericolo "è passato"...   :Laughing: 

----------

## luigi.malago

Che cretino.. 

pensavo si trattasse del 2006, ora leggo 2003...

era un po' che non aggiornavo, e forse qualche mese ci poteva stare per gaim..

ma il 2003 è un po' troppo indietro.. (non conoscevo ancora gentoo  :Smile: 

tutta colpa della flag aggiunta all'ebuild, che per 5 minuti mi ha mandato nel panico   :Crying or Very sad: 

grazie,

Luigi

----------

## cloc3

 *Onip wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Effettivamente ... il pericolo "è passato"...  

 

no, invece. il pericolo (cioè il protocollo) non è affatto passato...

e la gente continua a usare MSN

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## luigi.malago

Si, hai ragione, ma il fatto è che non c'è modo di venirne fuori..

se domani "chiudono" il protocollo, a chi usa MSN su windows non gliene frega nulla..

e noi come facciamo? c'è la concreta possibilità di venire tagliati fuori..

la mia morosa già usa skype, ma mi spiacerebbe dover rinunciare a tutti gli altri contatti.. (1 su 5 di MSN  da me ha skype...)

della serie "viva l'interoperabilità e i protocolli open"

Luiig

----------

## Ic3M4n

scusa... ma ti lamenti di msn e poi utilizzi skype? mi sembra un po' un controsenso...

chiedi un protocollo open? ed usi skype? mi sembra un controsenso...

oppure non ho capito cosa intendi.

----------

## luigi.malago

hai perfettamente ragione, ho confuso le due cose:

chiedo interoperabilità, e skype mi va bene, perché a differenza di microsoft fornisce ufficialmente client per diversi sistemi operativi = decide di investire sul mondo linux. ovviamente lo fa senza fornire le specifiche del protocollo.. questo è opinabile, c'è a chi questa cosa non interessa, c'è chi invece ci dà molta importanza. a me personalmente non scoccia usare skype, e mi fa piacere vedere che si investe su linux. mi scoccia però che ho la versione 1,3, mentre su windows c'è la 3.0 mi pare...

tutt'altro si intende ovviamente per protocollo open. invocavo questo concetto, perché al giorno d'oggi nel mondo dell'informatica si parla molto di interoperabilità, di procolli open, ma alla fine dei conti solo in pochi casi tutto ciò si realizza (e in meno funziona... :Smile: 

infine ho menzionato skype, non perché lo preferisca a msn, ma solamente perché tra le persone che conoscono che usano windows sta diventando uno standard (pian piano, per chi ha la adsl), e quindi mi risulta facile convincerle a cercarmi su skype piuttosto che altrove se un giorno msn non supporterà più client diversi da msn stesso.

scusa per la confusione, hai fatto bene a farmi mettere i puntini sulle i  :Smile: 

Luigi

----------

## Scen

 *luigi.malago wrote:*   

> skype mi va bene, perché a differenza di microsoft fornisce ufficialmente client per diversi sistemi operativi = decide di investire sul mondo linux. [...] mi fa piacere vedere che si investe su linux. mi scoccia però che ho la versione 1,3, mentre su windows c'è la 3.0 mi pare...

 

Rileggi questa frase, vedrai che c'è un controsenso  :Wink:  (non voglio correggere il senso della tua frase, ma farti notare che gli sviluppatori di Skype NON stanno investendo così tanto su Linux....  :Sad:  )

----------

## riverdragon

Ciò non toglie che il supporto per msn su gaim sia molto indietro rispetto ad altri client, leggasi kopete e amsn, per quello che riguarda le feature "marginali" ma comunque comode: trasferimento file, emoticon-animoticon, eccetera.

Visto che se non sbaglio sono tutti GPL non possono "condividere" un po' di codice?

----------

## Onip

gaim, che uso sia su gentoo sia su win, è indietro per definizione... La versione 2 sarà in beta da anni!

Purtroppo non ci sono alternative gnomose ( o per lo meno io non le conosco ) che abbiano supporto multiprotocollo.

----------

## GiRa

Beh potreste usare un client jabber con un server che vi da supporto per MSN.

Io non uso MSN non solo per motivi "etici" ma, soprattutto, perchè è una chiavica.

----------

## riverdragon

E' in beta da esattamente 12 mesi, forse uno o due in più se non sbaglio.

Più che altro non esiste un'alternativa come client multiprotocollo, altrimenti potrei usare emesene per msn e gajim per jabber (gmail) che sono entrambi in gtk, ma non voglio avere due programmi di messaggistica istantanea (più skype) aperti, ne voglio uno solo.

----------

## Sparker

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Beh potreste usare un client jabber con un server che vi da supporto per MSN.

 

E' un po' OT, ma potresti spiegare questa cosa? Non sapevo si potesse fare e mi interessa.

----------

## luigi.malago

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *luigi.malago wrote:*   skype mi va bene, perché a differenza di microsoft fornisce ufficialmente client per diversi sistemi operativi = decide di investire sul mondo linux. [...] mi fa piacere vedere che si investe su linux. mi scoccia però che ho la versione 1,3, mentre su windows c'è la 3.0 mi pare... 
> 
> Rileggi questa frase, vedrai che c'è un controsenso  (non voglio correggere il senso della tua frase, ma farti notare che gli sviluppatori di Skype NON stanno investendo così tanto su Linux....  )

 

Ok hai ragione   :Rolling Eyes:  versione 1.3 VS versione 3.0 non è investire molto su linux... (e questo mi da fastidio) però "almeno" qualcosa c'è...

(per un sacco di tempo mi sono sentito "escluso" dal mondo a causa dell'impossibilità di gaim di ricevere le emoticon personalizzate, oppure i trilli, e tuttora non mi va la webcam, e le animoticon.. ma il discorso potrebbe essere esteso all'infinito uscendo dal mondo degli IM)

Ovvio che come utente io pretendo di più, e sarei disposto a cambiare volentieri skype se l'andazzo è questo (e lo farei anche volentieri, nulla mi lega a skype come programma, se non il protocollo, che non è poco ovviamente  :Smile:  ma purtroppo in questi casi devo sempre adattarmi a quello che gli altri fanno sotto windows... E' triste non poter scegliere e dover dipendere dalle scelte di altri quando poi si sceglie di usare gentoo (è lo stesso problema che si pone in mille altri casi, tipo i documenti office..)

Tanto per la cronaca, anche a me skype si impalla spesso  :Smile: 

Ma tornando al discorso originale, come utenti linux siamo in minoranza, difficilmente possiamo imporre un protocollo agli altri.. allo stesso modo di protocolli open dall'ambiente windows ne vengono pochi.. (msn, skype non lo sono) e quando ci sono, vengono poco utilizzati... e poi è ovviamente irrealistico sperare nel predominio di una soluzione che ci vada bene piuttosto che ad un'altra.. 

la soluzione a mio avviso sono i programmi multiprotocollo, ma ovviamente richiedono che i protocoli siano open.. e allora torniamo al punto di partenza..

insomma, un circolo vizioso in cui non c'è uscita, e la cosa mi fa molto arrabbiare   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Luigi

----------

## Onip

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> E' un po' OT, ma potresti spiegare questa cosa? Non sapevo si potesse fare e mi interessa.

 

Se non mi ricordo male si chiamano transports. Praticamente il server jabber a cui ti colleghi fa da traduttore tra te e msn (per esempio, ma ci sono transport anche per altri protocolli) e così iscrivendoti al servizio di transport hai immediatamente aggiunti alla tua lista cnhe tutti i vari contatti di msn. Quando l'ho provato io funzionava solo la normale chat e non penso che sia cambiato qualcosa (emoticons, invio file). Infatti mi ero detto, se devo avere un msn castrato tanto vale usare il supporto msn di gaim.

Se il tutto è migliorato beh, ben venga...

----------

## Kernel78

beh google per il suo IM usa jabber e la trovo una cosa positiva (per quanto io stesso abbia delle riserve su google).

Jabber può non avere features figose ma IMHO per fare IM va benissimo ed è quello che preferisco.

----------

## pingoo

[OT] C'è qualcuno che utilizza Jabbin(che non è in portage)? Che ve ne pare? E wengophone che è tipo gaim ma in teoria ha anche il supporto per videochiamate?[/OT]

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

L'ultima cosa che ho sentito su Wengophone è di un ragazzo che conosco che ha lavorato molto sulla ultima versione disponibile e dice che quella in uscita a fine febbraio-inizio marzo dovrebbe essere più stabile e/o comunque migliore.

Quando l'avevo provato (circa un anno fa) non mi aveva dato una cattiva impressione, tuttavia mi è parso ingombrante (sia in termini di spazio disco e risorse che in termini di client in X; c'è anche da dire che usa Qt e non sono in ambiente KDE). Come funzionalità di chat era identico a gaim 2.0.0 beta, credo che nemmeno supportasse le animoticons.

Ciao.

----------

## riverdragon

Incredibile, il trasferimento file di gaim 2 è anche peggiore di quello di gaim 1.5! Mi sto costringendo ad utilizzare la versione 2 perché prima o poi bisognerà pur passarci... ma in cosa è migliorato questo client???

Mancano tante piccolezze... per esempio come si può ripristinare il messaggio che informa che il contatto ha chiuso la finestra di conversazione?

----------

## federico

E quando ci sara' un supporto multimediale? Ho idea che il progetto sia bello arenato perche' continuano a introdurre funzioni minori ma non quelle piu' toste. Non dovrei lamentarmi per la natura del progetto, pero' al posto loro mi sarei mosso in direzioni diverse.

----------

## lucapost

AhimÃ©, ma esiste su unix un IM che supporti in ricezione/invio le animotion di WindowsLiveMessenger?

Io per ora utilizzo:

```
jarod ~ # eix -Ic gaim

[I] net-im/gaim (2.0.0_beta6@22/01/07): GTK Instant Messenger client
```

Alla fine Ã¨ comunque uno dei piÃ¹ leggeri che supporti gli smileys sia su jabber che msn...

----------

## Luca89

Le animoticon non mi sembrano tutta questa gran cosa, il supporto all'audio e al video invece è sicuramente più utile. PIù che su MSN però si preferisce muoversi sul VOIP con SIP e etc, i quali stanno piano piano entrando pure nei pc di molte persone e sono allo stesso tempo formati liberi.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Le animoticon non mi sembrano tutta questa gran cosa, il supporto all'audio e al video invece è sicuramente più utile. PIù che su MSN però si preferisce muoversi sul VOIP con SIP e etc, i quali stanno piano piano entrando pure nei pc di molte persone e sono allo stesso tempo formati liberi.

 

Il voip che entra nei pc di molte persone è skype ma usa un formato proprietario  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

purtroppo a causa tiscali che utilizza per il voip sip sono costretto ad utilizzare skype. prima utilizzavo con molta soddisfazione ekiga. non ho voglia di diver scollegare il modem tiscali e ricollegare il mio vecchio per dover telefonare.

la situazione temporanea è questa ma stavo cercando di utilizzare magari h.323 al posto del sip. ma in ogni caso non riesco ad uscire dalla mia lan. l'ipotesi più assurda era quella di tirar su una vpn tra me e la mia ragazza e incanalare gli stream di ekiga.

----------

## federico

Dovresti semplicemente cassare quello tiscali ed utilizzare sempre il tuo di modem...

Le emoticon di msn personalmente le ritengo molto spammose e le odio, sarei stato + contento di veder implementata la comunicazione audio/video...

----------

## riverdragon

Sull'utilità delle emoticon personalizzate e delle animoticon siamo d'accordo, il problema è quando ti vedi arrivare una scritta strana tipo ".jhdsac" e dopo un po' di dubbi capisci che quello doveva essere un emoticon personalizzato...

----------

## Kernel78

Probabilmente sarò il solito estremista ma io preferisco evitare come la pesta msn e tutti i protocolli proprietari ... vivo più isolato ma di sicuro più felice e supportato  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Probabilmente sarò il solito estremista ma io preferisco evitare come la pesta msn e tutti i protocolli proprietari ... vivo più isolato ma di sicuro più felice e supportato 

 

Piu' isolato e' sicuro penso, dei miei contatti solo gli utenti del gentoo forum usano jabber... Gli altri si dividono tra msn e icq e yahoomessanger. Ogni tanto provo a convertirli ma non c'e' speranza. Per altro lo yahoomessanger e' l'unico protocollo attraverso il quale riesco a spedire file alla velocita' della mia linea. Tuttavia nessuno di questi, jabber compreso, mi permette tramite gaim di fare una videochiamata. E io come faccio a rimorchiare le tipelle on line, sport del 21esimo secolo?  :Smile: 

L'unica sarebbe che noi linuxiani si inventasse un sistema di chat cosi' figo, ma cosi' figo, che gli utenti msn abbandoino quella paccottiglia per correre a usare il nostro software che preventivamente avremo compilato anche per windows...  :Smile: 

----------

## gioi

 *federico wrote:*   

> L'unica sarebbe che noi linuxiani si inventasse un sistema di chat cosi' figo, ma cosi' figo, che gli utenti msn abbandoino quella paccottiglia per correre a usare il nostro software che preventivamente avremo compilato anche per windows... 

 

Io un'idea in proposito ce l'avrei, ma credo che ricadrebbe nel reato di sfruttamento della prostituzione...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## riverdragon

Non credo che tutti gli utenti msn siano tali perché lo ritengano il sistema "più figo", quanto perché è già installato; è una questione di pigrizia. Altrimenti non si spiegherebbero tutti quei blog su spaces.live, che notoriamente è orribile.

----------

## luigi.malago

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Non credo che tutti gli utenti msn siano tali perché lo ritengano il sistema "più figo", quanto perché è già installato; è una questione di pigrizia. Altrimenti non si spiegherebbero tutti quei blog su spaces.live, che notoriamente è orribile.

 

esattamente!! che fatica spiegare che chattare non vuol dire solo MSN, che videoscrittura non è sinomino di Word, e che Internet Explorer non è "INTERNET"

[OT] Certo però che c'è da ammetterlo, chi ha scelto in nome internet explorer non è certo un cretino... e guarda ora come siamo ridotti...

Luigi

----------

## Scen

 *luigi.malago wrote:*   

> esattamente!! che fatica spiegare che chattare non vuol dire solo MSN, che videoscrittura non è sinomino di Word, e che Internet Explorer non è "INTERNET"

 

E che i fogli elettronici non sono "Excel", che le presentazioni non sono "Powerpoint", che la posta elettronica non è "Outlook Express"...   :Rolling Eyes: 

(chiedo scusa dello sfogo  :Evil or Very Mad:  )

 *luigi.malago wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [OT] Certo però che c'è da ammetterlo, chi ha scelto in nome internet explorer non è certo un cretino... e guarda ora come siamo ridotti...
> 
> 

 

Microsoft dal punto di vista "Marketing" è micidiale, su questo c'è poco da discutere  :Confused: 

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## federico

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Non credo che tutti gli utenti msn siano tali perché lo ritengano il sistema "più figo", quanto perché è già installato; è una questione di pigrizia. Altrimenti non si spiegherebbero tutti quei blog su spaces.live, che notoriamente è orribile.

 

Ma usano tutti le ultime versioni live, che devi installare di solito !

E poi, in linux ed affini, non c'e' nessun sistema di chat cosi' ricco di chincaglierie ...

----------

## riverdragon

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ma usano tutti le ultime versioni live, che devi installare di solito !

 Una volta creato il giro con il windows messenger integrato, la gente comincia a guardarsi un pochino intorno, e gli amici seguono a ruota.

Neanche skype è preinstallato, ma per la maggior parte dell'utenza VoIP=skype, purtroppo.

----------

## mambro

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma usano tutti le ultime versioni live, che devi installare di solito !
> 
> E poi, in linux ed affini, non c'e' nessun sistema di chat cosi' ricco di chincaglierie ...

 

Sono d'accordo.. ho avuto a che fare con "utenti msn medi" e le faccina animate, i suoni, il blog che si crea con un click direttamente da msn e al quale si accede direttamente da msn, la lavagna (che è forse l'unica cosa utile..).. sono per loro più importanti della comunicazione vera e propria.. 

che poi sia installato di default incide in minima parte secondo me..

----------

## federico

Io sono assolutamente pro linux ma sono convinto che per quello che riguarda i sistemi di messaggistica e voip e videocomunicazione siamo i piu' sfigati di tutti...

Mi pongo una domanda che rigiro, tanto per discutere: ma se voi foste tra i programmatori di un sistema di messaggistica, puntereste piu' sulla creazione di un nuovo sistema concorrenziale con msn oppure sull'implementazione piu' massiccia del protocollo che usa msn su linux?

----------

## Nuitari

la seconda ovviamente. Purtroppo per quanto il protocollo MSN possa non essere dei migliori ha quel "qualche" milione di utenti dietro che spinge. Per quanto io possa creare un altro protocollo perfetto e fighissimo se non è compatibile con quest'ultimo e con quelli più usati dubito che riuscirò mai ad imporlo al mercato.

La storia dell'informatica ne è piena di questi esempi.

----------

## riverdragon

Non so quanto sia possibile reggere uno "scontro frontale" con messenger, è una cosa tipo la cavalleria pesante di braveheart  :Very Happy: 

Secondo me bisognerebbe avere il miglior supporto possibile ad msn e affiancarci l'utilizzo di un diverso protocollo, dimostrando (anche la pubblicità conta, basta vedere firefox) che è migliore. In questo caso forse c'è qualche speranza.

I margini di miglioramento però sono risicati, se firefox vs internet explorer e linux vs windows facevano leva sui problemi di sicurezza che si proponevano di risolvere, purtroppo live messenger ha dei bachi di sicurezza più limitati, oserei dire quasi trascurabili. E su cosa ci si può basare per convincere un utente msn a cambiare?

----------

## mambro

Ma alla fine quali sono i problemi del protocollo MSN avvertibili da un utente medio? Perchè sono quelli che fanno la differenza..

----------

## Kernel78

Io punterei sulla prima, staccandomi completamente da msn e dal suo protocollo proprietario.

Linux riesce a crescere non ostante la sua incompatibilità con windows perchè è un ottimo SO, mozilla continua a crescere non ostante la sua "incompatibilità" con i siti disegnati per IE, la qualità alla lunga vince  :Wink: 

Ovviamente i "pionieri" devono affrontare qualche inconveniente ... io non sono su msn ne su icq, se qualcuno vuole parlare con me deve usare jabber.

----------

## riverdragon

Io la vedo, come ho detto, più come "Linux riesce a crescere non ostante la sua incompatibilità con windows perchè windows ha una storia di problemi di sicurezza e di virus che linux risolve quasi completamente" e "mozilla continua a crescere non ostante la sua "incompatibilità" con i siti disegnati per IE perché IE fino alla versione 6 sp1 compresa faceva veramente pietà, ed era fonte di molti dei problemi di windows".

Come dice mambro, bisogna puntare sulle incapacità degli avversari per vincere, quali sono quelle di msn?

----------

## federico

Il problema e' che e' cosi' ricco di chincaglierie che c'e' dentro un po' di tutto, in msn. Io l'ho utilizzato qualche volta, e mi pare, almeno a mio gusto, che l'interfaccia sia quanto di piu' scomodo a questo mondo... Firefox ha preso la sua fetta di mercato perche' parliamo di un altro tipo di protocollo, quello http. Mi spiego meglio, se si fosse trattato di "siti solo per IE" e "siti solo per firefox" sarebbe stato tutto un altro paio di maniche. Infatti nel mondo della messaggistica e' cosi, o parli con jabber, o con icq, o con msn e via dicendo, e li utenti non sono tutti raggiungibili universalmente a differenza del software che utilizzano, come ad esempio per l'http e i siti.

Personalmente noto che noi si abbiamo jabber ma che non se lo fila nessuno tranne noi del gentoo forum e neanche tanti  :Smile:  Per esempio, abbiamo jabber ma piu' che spedire file (forse xke' non ne sono sicuro) e chattare non fa. Questo riuscivo a farlo con una sessione di telnet e netcat tanto per dire... Cavoli, vogliamo essere considerati e poi siamo i primi a mantenere un profilo moolto basso...

----------

## gioi

Io uso gaim proprio per la necessità del multiprotocollo (ai temi solo jabber e yahoo, poi è venuto anche msn per me!)... però, e vi parlo di almeno un paio di anni fa, si era parlato di un fork del protocollo jabber che facesse da bridge verso altri sistemi di comunicazione (al momento si pensava a google talk), ma poi non se n'è saputo più niente...

è vero che msn yahoo ecc ecc sono protocolli proprietari ma si conoscono molto bene, possibile che non si riesca a realizzare un bridge (anche locale) che permetta di accedere a tutti i protocolli tramite un solo programma... basterebbe, che ne so, una sorta di daemone gaim che si occupi della gestione dei vari protocolli, mentre il client si connetterebbe al daemone...

Certo la parte più complessa sarebbe la separazione dei protocolli audio/video ed il corretto instradamento degli stessi...

----------

## GiRa

Non riesco a seguire...

Cos'altro dovrebbe fare un software di istant messagging?

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> Per esempio, abbiamo jabber ma piu' che spedire file (forse xke' non ne sono sicuro) e chattare non fa. 

 

Perché questo é quello che é stato implementato su tutti i client. Il protocollo jabber nasce per essere estensibile, ci sono molte cose possibili ma occorre volerle (e quindi implementarle nei client)

coccinella é un client jabber. Ma ti permette di disegnare...

netbeans usa il protocollo jabber per la developer collaboration

tipic é jabber e, se non ricordo male, permette di postare sul blog via IM

gtalk é jabber, ed é interoperabile con i vari client (ma non so se l'audio non é interoperabile per colpa dei client o di google che non pubblica il protocollo)

Insomma, jabber permette di fare tutto, se si vuole. Se si vogliono le icone animate si possono aggiungere  :Wink: 

----------

## Onip

effettivamente scalzare msn è quasi impossibile, bisognerebbe poterci convivere bene come fa kopete (mi dicono, anche se non lo uso). Speriamo, anche se è un po' triste da dire, che l'accordo tra Ms e Novell porti a qualcosa in questo senso, anche se ne dubito fortmenente.

----------

## federico

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Non riesco a seguire...
> 
> Cos'altro dovrebbe fare un software di istant messagging?

 

I concorrenti scambiano video e voci...

----------

## federico

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   Per esempio, abbiamo jabber ma piu' che spedire file (forse xke' non ne sono sicuro) e chattare non fa.  
> 
> Perché questo é quello che é stato implementato su tutti i client. Il protocollo jabber nasce per essere estensibile, ci sono molte cose possibili ma occorre volerle (e quindi implementarle nei client)
> 
> coccinella é un client jabber. Ma ti permette di disegnare...
> ...

 

Non sapevo questa cosa, ed e' interessante. Bisognerebbe sperare, puntare, chiedere magari che lo sviluppo di jabber sia piu' centralizzato, che magari jabber.org fornisca delle estensioni utilizzabili facilmente da tutti i client, perche' se volessi postare sul blog e disegnare mi pare di capire che mi occorrono due client diversi anche se il protocollo e' il medesimo, giusto?

----------

## luigi.malago

Dico la mia in base alla mia esperienza,

secondo me la questione predominio MSN va affrontata in questo modo:

Bisognerebbe sviluppare un client che:

*migliori l'usabilità e gli effetti grafici (emoticon ecc ecc) alla gente piacciono, c'è poco da fare (poi disattiviamoli per chi non li vuole)

*sviluppare un software Linux/Windows/MAC (tra l'altro serve sempre software che faccia sentire a casa l'utente nel passare da win a linux.. conosco MOLTA gente che non vuole passare a linux perché non ha MSN con i trilli, e non sono casi rari!)

*supportare quanti più protocolli disponibili

*supporto VIDEO

una volta che un software con queste caratteristiche prende piede e piace alla gente, allora c'è il terreno per far cambiare protocollo alla gente,

anzi, gli cambi protocollo e questi neanche se ne accorgono...

per noi che usiamo linux l'unica possibilità è la nascita di un client per windows che faccia spostare la gente da MSN a un altro protocollo X (esistente?), avendo però anche la compatibilità con il protocollo di MSN.. noi ovviamente saremo già pronti sulla nuova piattaforma, anzi saremo già la ad aspettarli.

Luigi

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> chiedere magari che lo sviluppo di jabber sia piu' centralizzato, che magari jabber.org fornisca delle estensioni utilizzabili facilmente da tutti i client, perche' se volessi postare sul blog e disegnare mi pare di capire che mi occorrono due client diversi anche se il protocollo e' il medesimo, giusto?

 

Se servono informazioni sul protocollo jabber: http://www.xmpp.org/

Per quanto riguarda le feature per abbordare le ignare navigatrici secondo me sarebbe sufficiente adattare i due client più gettonati (gaim e kopete) e gli altri si recepiranno le modifiche di conseguenza.

Peraltro gaim funziona anche sotto windows, e questo sarebbe un passo in avanti  :Wink: 

----------

